# Royal Wedding - Meghan and Harry



## User62651 (Nov 27, 2017)

So Prince Harry's tying the knot with Meghan Markle. 

Imagine this will draw an unprecedented amount of media interest (at least since Charles and Di) both as he's the most popular royal and she's an American so the US are officially going to be part of our Royal Family and will media-overload on it I expect.

Good luck to them, hopefully she knows what she's getting into. At 36, a divorcee and being used to media and a degree of fame she hopefully should. 

Could boost UK-US relations no end and help modernise the Monarchy.

Thoughts?


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 27, 2017)

Bored with it already...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			So Prince Harry's tying the knot with Meghan Markle. 

Imagine this will draw an unprecedented amount of media interest (at least since Charles and Di) both as he's the most popular royal and she's an American so the US are officially going to be part of our Royal Family and will media-overload on it I expect.

Good luck to them, hopefully she knows what she's getting into. At 36, a divorcee and being used to media and a degree of fame she hopefully should. 

Could boost UK-US relations no end and help modernise the Monarchy.

Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear!
We are going to have months of this .
News at ten will not be worth watching for the first fifteen mins every night.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 27, 2017)

Do we get a day off work?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 27, 2017)

It's so sad that this is news worthy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2017)

The boy done good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2017)

My wife thinks it is lovely and will watch every bit of the wedding day coverage. Me, I find it sycophantic rubbish. I'm hoping for good weather on the wedding day so that I can spend most of it on the golf course avoiding all coverage. Bah humbug.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2017)

They tend to be on a Saturday and as Harry is classed as a minor royal that will be a no on both counts. I don't remember places being closed for Williams wedding. I suspect the next Royal day off will be when Lizzy departs the earth.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 27, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Do we get a day off work?
		
Click to expand...



thats what i thought too!


----------



## IainP (Nov 27, 2017)

Are they marrying despite Brexit


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 27, 2017)

He's done bloody well there to be fair to the lad.


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			He's done bloody well there to be fair to the lad.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, for a ginger


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2017)

Would rather hear news of a happy event than the constant doom and gloom of Brexit etc etc - good luck to them both


----------



## GB72 (Nov 27, 2017)

More worried about what impact it is going to have on Suits.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would rather hear news of a happy event than the constant doom and gloom of Brexit etc etc - good luck to them both
		
Click to expand...

Yup

The Mob love a bit of distraction

I count myself as one of the plebs too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2017)

GB72 said:



			More worried about what impact it is going to have on Suits.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair she was a pretty wishy washy character on Suits. Her leaving is not going to impact the show. If anything it will allow them to bring in a new character that has more about them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2017)

Huzzah!  Rejoice!

Actually pleased for the guy.  I won't be following this avidly nor will I pencil in any wedding day as annual leave -  but shan't be complaining about it.

The cost of a wedding is insignificant in the great scheme of unplanned expenditure this country blunders into.  A mere piffling trifling amount.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would rather hear news of a happy event than the constant doom and gloom of Brexit etc etc - good luck to them both
		
Click to expand...

Good news - despite Brexit


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			It's so sad that this is news worthy.
		
Click to expand...

distraction from other ongoing shambles


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 27, 2017)

lucky boy, she's hot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2017)

Happy for them but fear the media circus on both sides of the Atlantic is going to be at full throttle from now to the wedding day and way beyond


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair she was a pretty wishy washy character on Suits. Her leaving is not going to impact the show. If anything it will allow them to bring in a new character that has more about them.
		
Click to expand...

Rachel Zane wishy  washy?? &#128561;

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2017)

Well, as you won't be seeing this......yes she is wishy washy, a wet blanket, dull, bland. There are some really strong characters on Suits, is there a better female character on tv than Donna?, and they completely over power her. 

Good job you can't see this &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2017)

He's only marrying the German Chancellor because of Brexit!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well, as you won't be seeing this......yes she is wishy washy, a wet blanket, dull, bland. There are some really strong characters on Suits, is there a better female character on tv than Donna?, and they completely over power her. 

Good job you can't see this ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Who said that. 

Yeah Iâ€™ll give you Donna.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah Iâ€™ll give you Donna.
		
Click to expand...

I wish someone would ðŸ˜.


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would rather hear news of a happy event than the constant doom and gloom of Brexit etc etc - good luck to them both
		
Click to expand...

............. is absolutely correct.
I won't be watching the wedding, but I genuinely wish them both well :thup:.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Huzzah!  Rejoice!

Actually pleased for the guy.  I won't be following this avidly nor will I pencil in any wedding day as annual leave -  but shan't be complaining about it.

The cost of a wedding is insignificant in *the great scheme of unplanned expenditure this country blunders into.*  A mere piffling trifling amount.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good news - *despite Brexit* 

Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			distraction from other *ongoing shambles*

Click to expand...

I know you can't/won't change the record ........................ but you could at least stick to the relevant threads.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wish someone would &#128513;.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dasit (Nov 27, 2017)

Should be marrying royals from across Europe not airheads from Hollywood


How the British Empire has crumbled


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Should be marrying royals from across Europe not airheads from Hollywood


How the British Empire has crumbled
		
Click to expand...

Airhead ? Why is she an â€œairheadâ€


----------



## Dasit (Nov 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Airhead ? Why is she an â€œairheadâ€
		
Click to expand...



It was a bad joke


Get over yourself you are so uptight on here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2017)

Dasit said:



			It was a bad joke


Get over yourself you are so uptight on here
		
Click to expand...

Surely to convey itâ€™s a bad joke add a smiley so that people can see your attempting to be funny as opposed to insulting :thup:


----------



## Dasit (Nov 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely to convey itâ€™s a bad joke add a smiley so that people can see your attempting to be funny as opposed to insulting :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Ok will do next time :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2017)

What's the fuss. A Hewitt marries a yank. News? I dont think so.


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2017)

Meghan Markle? Sounds like a character from Marvel....


----------



## Simbo (Nov 27, 2017)

Harry's  father sent him his best wishes when he heard the news, he got a phone call from prince Charles aswell&#128514;


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 28, 2017)

GB72 said:



			More worried about what impact it is going to have on Suits.
		
Click to expand...

That's run it's course I think now. 

She'll be popping the kiddies out by March next year. She's 36 you know.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 28, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Should be marrying royals from across Europe not airheads from Hollywood


How the British Empire has crumbled
		
Click to expand...

She speaks very highly of you. 

You obviously know nothing about her! She's a very smart cookie.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2017)

couldn't care less other than the fact that Tax payer will be coughing up again for the wedding no doubt.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 28, 2017)

Please make it go away. Bored of it already.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice news, and l wish them well. 

And having said that, henceforth, l will pay as much attention to their wedding as they did to mine ...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Nice news, and l wish them well. 

And having said that, henceforth, l will pay as much attention to their wedding as they did to mine ...
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer &#128077;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2017)

BBC and MSM go silly about something that only interests a minority of the British public. [the ones who buy tea towels and mugs]
Nothing much to see here, please move on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			BBC and MSM go silly about something that only interests a minority of the British public. [the ones who buy tea towels and mugs]
Nothing much to see here, please move on.
		
Click to expand...

I think you under estimate the amount of the British Public this interests -  believe for the last royal wedding he viewing figures were over 30 mil and the crowds on the day and the parties etc showed that itâ€™s far from the minority that are interested 

And itâ€™s a damn sight better news that 99% of the trollop thatâ€™s spouted each day in the rags and on telly


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think you under estimate the amount of the British Public this interests -  believe for the last royal wedding he viewing figures were over 30 mil and the crowds on the day and the parties etc showed that itâ€™s far from the minority that are interested 

And itâ€™s a damn sight better news that 99% of the trollop thatâ€™s spouted each day in the rags and on telly
		
Click to expand...

I think it'll be somewhere in between. 

He's 5th in line. This isn't about a future king and queen....


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think you under estimate the amount of the British Public this interests -  believe for the last royal wedding he viewing figures were over 30 mil and the crowds on the day and the parties etc showed that itâ€™s far from the minority that are interested 

And itâ€™s a damn sight better news that 99% of the trollop thatâ€™s spouted each day in the rags and on telly
		
Click to expand...

Another correct answer.
The interest in this wedding will be phenomenal from both sides of the Atlantic, and probably all over the world.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2017)

Slime said:



			Another correct answer.
The interest in this wedding will be phenomenal from both sides of the Atlantic, and probably all over the world.
		
Click to expand...

.............. but not in a house, in a little village, in mid Kent &#129315;


----------



## CliveW (Nov 28, 2017)

Is this a North/South thing? It seems to me that all the hype is centred in the Home Counties, where as up here nobody seems to give two hoots.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2017)

Personally I will pay it as much attention as I have to every other Royal wedding. 

Zero!!

As I would for any other couple getting married I wish them every happiness but beyond that I have absolutely no interest. 

I suspect that I  may have much in common with the majority of men and a significant number of women on this issue.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 28, 2017)

CliveW said:



			Is this a North/South thing? It seems to me that all the hype is centred in the Home Counties, where as up here nobody seems to give two hoots.
		
Click to expand...

More likely age and gender thing across the UK - those older and female will be tuning in en masse. 
5 minutes highlights on the news will do me........ unless the grass needs cutting.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2017)

Slime said:



			Another correct answer.
The interest in this wedding will be phenomenal from both sides of the Atlantic, and probably all over the world.
		
Click to expand...

The news coverage may be phenomenal, I expect the Daily Express/Mail will blow gaskets.... but the interest is less than 40% of the British public according to polls.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The news coverage may be phenomenal, I expect the Daily Express/Mail will blow gaskets.... but the interest is less than 40% of the British public according to polls.
		
Click to expand...

Which Poll ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which Poll ?
		
Click to expand...

Well the viewing figures for Prince William's wedding were  reported as approximately 24 million which equates to around 40% of the population.


----------



## drdel (Nov 28, 2017)

I guess it will be good for tourism so somebody might make a profit - hopefully not by buying stuff from overseas!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			Well the viewing figures for Prince William's wedding were  reported as approximately 24 million which equates to around 40% of the population.
		
Click to expand...

But thatâ€™s not the poll Doon was talking about and the last wedding had approx 70% of the viewing figures with at least 34 mil watching some part of the wedding - and that doesnâ€™t include the thousands that lined the streets or were around the Abbey or Buckingham Palace 

Then add in the millions around the world who watched it plus the thousands or maybe millions who travelled to the UK to watch it plus the boost to tourism then whilst itâ€™s not to everyoneâ€™s taste itâ€™s certainly a massive appeal to millions in the UK and around the world 

Iâ€™m sure they people who arenâ€™t interested in will just switch it off as opposed to moaning about it on a daily/weekly basis

Maybe some are just more happy when there itâ€™s full of negative rubbish in the news and on the telly


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2017)

Viewing figures for an event of this nature are distorted by the inclusion of those like myself who watch none of the live coverage but cannot avoid it totally due to news bulletins. 

In any event as far as I can see no one has said that there is not very significant interest in the event merely that those interested do not include them. 

It's what is known as people having different opinions. Certainly don't expect to post again on this thread as I am totally indifferent to this and any other celebrity occasion.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But thatâ€™s not the poll Doon was talking about and the last wedding had approx 70% of the viewing figures with at least 34 mil watching some part of the wedding - and that doesnâ€™t include the thousands that lined the streets or were around the Abbey or Buckingham Palace 

Then add in the millions around the world who watched it plus the thousands or maybe millions who travelled to the UK to watch it plus the boost to tourism then whilst itâ€™s not to everyoneâ€™s taste itâ€™s certainly a massive appeal to millions in the UK and around the world 

Iâ€™m sure they people who arenâ€™t interested in will just switch it off as opposed to moaning about it on a daily/weekly basis

Maybe some are just more happy when there itâ€™s full of negative rubbish in the news and on the telly
		
Click to expand...

So if you had a choice of watching Harrys wedding or Liverpool v Man U......what would it be? 

O/T Man U currently going bonkers at Watford.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So if you had a choice of watching Harrys wedding or Liverpool v Man U......what would it be? 

O/T Man U currently going bonkers at Watford.
		
Click to expand...

Have you found the link to the polls you mentioned Doon ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2017)

Shame another thread has regressed into people not accepting views and demanding statistical evidence at every turn. As it's at Windsor I hope there may be the usual fly pass which means in normal circumstances they'll all come over the golf course. That'll be the only thing I'll be looking out for but I wish the happy couple well


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you found the link to the polls you mentioned Doon ?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't paying that much attention as it did not interest me very much..........it said 62% of males were totally indifferent to the wedding.

BTW , what was your choice? 
Football or Wedding?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I wasn't paying that much attention as it did not interest me very much..........it said 62% of males were totally indifferent to the wedding.

BTW , what was your choice? 
Football or Wedding?
		
Click to expand...

What I would personally prefer to watch is irrelevant Doon - you first said only the minority will care , then said a poll said only 40% of British Public are interested but now the poll is 62% of males are not interested? Surely you wouldnâ€™t just make stuff up here as you go along - Iâ€™m guessing you canâ€™t find this poll you have not much interest in but seem to recall the exact percentage


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What I would personally prefer to watch is irrelevant Doon - you first said only the minority will care , then said a poll said only 40% of British Public are interested but now the poll is 62% of males are not interested? Surely you wouldnâ€™t just make stuff up here as you go along - Iâ€™m guessing you canâ€™t find this poll you have not much interest in but seem to recall the exact percentage
		
Click to expand...

No it was definitely there...no matter how much you huff and puff.
62% is a pretty random number, that is why I took notice of something that would normally be of no interest to me.

Why don't you answer my question, I don't think it is irrelevant.
Perhaps the 'vast' TV viewing numbers are there because their is no alternative/opposing programme to watch.
If the wedding clashed with a big sporting event I know what many would rather watch.
Re packed London streets, is Oxford Street not packed every single day


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No it was definitely there...no matter how much you huff and puff.
62% is a pretty random number, that is why I took notice of something that would normally be of no interest to me.

Why don't you answer my question, I don't think it is irrelevant.
Perhaps the 'vast' TV viewing numbers are there because their is no alternative/opposing programme to watch.
If the wedding clashed with a big sporting event I know what many would rather watch.
Re packed London streets, is Oxford Street not packed every single day
		
Click to expand...

Doon letâ€™s revisit - first you said only the minority are interested in the wedding where as I suggest thatâ€™s not the case due to the amount of people who watched the past wedding of William ( up to 34 mil )  plus the million or so that travelled to London - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-celebrate-Kate-Middleton-Prince-William.html

Now you mentioned that only 40% of the public are interested- then that changed to 62% of Male wont care ( but again still not link and something you heard but didnâ€™t really take notice ) - so I suspect youâ€™re making it up but will wait until what Wings say

I suspect there will be no major sporting event - will I watch it ? I suspect I will be playing golf just like I was last time but will catch a glimpse of it because itâ€™s a nice thing as opposed to all the nonsense that is happening in the UK right now. 

I suspect if it was a young Scottish Lady was getting married your interest would be dramatically changed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2017)

Can you guys agree to disagree and move on

All this going round in circles and asking for proof of peopleâ€™s opinions needs to stop


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can you guys agree to disagree and move on

All this going round in circles and asking for proof of peopleâ€™s opinions needs to stop
		
Click to expand...

No one asked for proof of an opinion someone mentioned a poll which backed up someones opinion hence asking for the link to the poll


----------



## Mudball (Nov 29, 2017)

Good wishes to both of them. 

Isnâ€™t this the vision of the new Britain.. Bold and forging its own destiny with new ties with the rest of the world ...  no more marrying from the island or the continent..

Well done Harry..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which Poll ?
		
Click to expand...

https://yougov.co.uk/news/2017/11/29/5-charts-british-reaction-prince-harrys-engagement/

I suppose a sorry for being rude to you is out of the question.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2017)

Whatever the percentage going to watch, there seems to have been a very positive reception to her first engagement in Nottingham today


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whatever the percentage going to watch, there seems to have been a very positive reception to* her first engagement* in Nottingham today
		
Click to expand...

Her second engagement, she's been married before .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2018)

And so we look forward to this weekend - good weather and the Royal Wedding (though shame for MM that her dad isn't well enough to be there to 'give the lass away').  A little terrace of four houses in our road that have combined front gardens open to the pavement are hosting a RW party for the street.  Now whatever you think of the RW that is a nice thing for them to do together.  As we are an Even number I think we bring a Savoury - Odds bring Sweet.

Unfortunately I'll be missing it as teeing off at 10:42am in a board comp.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 17, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unfortunately I'll be missing it as teeing off at 10:42am in a board comp.
		
Click to expand...

me too unless its beamed live to the motorway signs on the M1.


----------



## PieMan (May 17, 2018)

I'll be watching.

A brilliant day for Britain - a divorced, mixed-race girl from one of the former colonies marrying an illegitimate (allegedly.....if you believe the conspiracy theorists) ginger lad who's clearly batting well above his average! What's not to love about that? Progressive Britain or what?!!

They look very happy together and I hope they remain so. :thup:

A good warm-up for the main event that evening at Wembley!


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2018)

bit of a shame neither Dad will be attending the wedding.


----------



## PieMan (May 17, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			bit of a shame neither Dad will be attending the wedding.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			bit of a shame neither Dad will be attending the wedding.
		
Click to expand...

We were talking about this the other day at work. (Megs dad). Why wouldn't you b there with knobs on. I'd have been over here for at least a month, being put up in one of those spare massive Palaces they've got. And boy oh boy how I'd have Lorded it up. After the wedding I'd have announced I'd be staying on a tad longer, well....I quite like the place and would like to get to know young Ginger better. LOL !!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2018)

Why would anyone give a flying one about this? The mind boggles.


----------



## PieMan (May 17, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			We were talking about this the other day at work. (Megs dad). Why wouldn't you b there with knobs on. I'd have been over here for at least a month, being put up in one of those spare massive Palaces they've got. And boy oh boy how I'd have Lorded it up. After the wedding I'd have announced I'd be staying on a tad longer, well....I quite like the place and would like to get to know young Ginger better. LOL !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Better drugs and Tequila in Mexico............!!


----------



## drdel (May 17, 2018)

Good luck to them but I can't be doing with the continual wittering on - I see the press stories are about as consistent as my golf swing ! I'm sure its all true.


----------



## 2blue (May 18, 2018)

Typical....  the Brides Wedding has been taken over by the Scronging Windsors....  bet her father just wanted a quiet do....  like most of the nation &#129320;&#129320;


----------



## SocketRocket (May 18, 2018)

Another Royal mouth to feed


----------



## MegaSteve (May 18, 2018)

A wish of good health and happiness to the couple...
Hopefully there's nobody out there that begrudges them that...


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			A wish of good health and happiness to the couple...
*Hopefully there's nobody out there that begrudges them that...*

Click to expand...

Oh, I bet there are ..................... but I'm not one of them.
I genuinely wish them well :thup:.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2018)

Won't be watching but best of luck to them.  They seem to devote a lot of time to their charitable causes and raise awareness of those issues which i see as a good thing. Plus the royal family is a big part of the image the UK has abroad, which drives a lot of tourism, which helps to props up our economy.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Won't be watching but best of luck to them.  They seem to devote a lot of time to their charitable causes and raise awareness of those issues which i see as a good thing. Plus the royal family is a big part of the image the UK has abroad, which drives a lot of tourism, which helps to props up our economy.
		
Click to expand...

Tourism has only a short future... Now the treehuggers have decided it's bad for our planet ...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2018)

Good Luck Harry and Meghan

He Volunteered for 2 tours of Afghanistan. 
â€¢Set up Invictus games helping wounded service personal. 
Â° Numerous unpaid charity volunteer appointments all over the world. 
â€¢Family brings in 400 million a year in private revenue that under the â€œ sovereign act 2011â€ the government keeps Â£360 million of.
â€¢Family brings in Â£1.8 billion per year in tourism. 
â€¢Country better off by Â£2.1 billion a year. 
 Remind me how the wedding is waste of tax payers money ?
Â° The wedding is paid for by the Royal heritage and private funding not the tax payer and that includes her dress! 
Â° The tax payer will pay for the public security not private security. The same way the tax payer pays for public security at football matches etc.

Like it or not, the Royal family is a British tradition and icon.


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2018)

I wonder if Meghan has a sister......


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Good Luck Harry and Meghan

He Volunteered for 2 tours of Afghanistan. 
â€¢Set up Invictus games helping wounded service personal. 
Â° Numerous unpaid charity volunteer appointments all over the world. 
â€¢Family brings in 400 million a year in private revenue that under the â€œ sovereign act 2011â€ the government keeps Â£360 million of.
â€¢Family brings in Â£1.8 billion per year in tourism. 
â€¢Country better off by Â£2.1 billion a year. 
 Remind me how the wedding is waste of tax payers money ?
Â° The wedding is paid for by the Royal heritage and private funding not the tax payer and that includes her dress! 
Â° The tax payer will pay for the public security not private security. The same way the tax payer pays for public security at football matches etc.

Like it or not, the Royal family is a British tradition and icon.
		
Click to expand...

Well said :thup:


----------



## HankMarvin (May 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Good Luck Harry and Meghan

He Volunteered for 2 tours of Afghanistan. 
â€¢Set up Invictus games helping wounded service personal. 
Â° Numerous unpaid charity volunteer appointments all over the world. 
â€¢Family brings in 400 million a year in private revenue that under the â€œ sovereign act 2011â€ the government keeps Â£360 million of.
â€¢Family brings in Â£1.8 billion per year in tourism. 
â€¢Country better off by Â£2.1 billion a year. 
 Remind me how the wedding is waste of tax payers money ?
Â° The wedding is paid for by the Royal heritage and private funding not the tax payer and that includes her dress! 
Â° The tax payer will pay for the public security not private security. The same way the tax payer pays for public security at football matches etc.

Like it or not, the Royal family is a British tradition and icon.
		
Click to expand...


Spot on.

Hope they and everyone attending an watching all over the world enjoy the day. Rule Britannia


----------



## MegaSteve (May 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			â€¢Family brings in Â£1.8 billion per year in tourism. 
.
		
Click to expand...


When up town, the two questions I get asked most by Jonny Foreigner are...

How do I get to Buckingham Palace?
And, which way to Big Ben?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2018)

Meghan is stunning. 
Good luck to them.


----------



## User101 (May 19, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't give a flying feck.

HTH !


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2018)

Give it 5 years and they will either divorce or she will be invited to Paris for a late night drive


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2018)

Oi if you canâ€™t say anything nice then donâ€™t say anything at all


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Give it 5 years and they will either divorce or she will be invited to Paris for a late night drive
		
Click to expand...

Someone already pulled that gag. 
Wasnâ€™t funny then either.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Someone already pulled that gag. 
Wasnâ€™t funny then either.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Least we will get a good trade deal with the USA after Brexit now we smoothed over the relations with a wedding


----------



## User101 (May 19, 2018)

I just don't get the hysteria, two folk meet, get married, but that's not good enough, it has to be headline news for days on end.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I just don't get the hysteria, two folk meet, get married, but that's not good enough, it has to be headline news for days on end.
		
Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s a Royal Wedding and historical itâ€™s captivated the attention and the hearts of a good number of the nation with thousands upon thousands lining the streets , millions watching on telly and no doubt having street parties - itâ€™s headline news because itâ€™s big news when a Royal gets married


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I just don't get the hysteria, two folk meet, get married, but that's not good enough, it has to be headline news for days on end.
		
Click to expand...

It brings joy to millions .................... surely that's reason enough!


----------



## User101 (May 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			It brings joy to millions .................... surely that's reason enough!
		
Click to expand...


Really ? Honestly ? I wish them and any other couple no ill will but joy ? Why would anyone care ?


----------



## fundy (May 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Really ? Honestly ? I wish them and any other couple no ill will but joy ? Why would anyone care ?
		
Click to expand...

why would you care why anyone cares?


----------



## User101 (May 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			why would you care why anyone cares?
		
Click to expand...

Because I care :ears:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I wonder if Meghan has a sister......

View attachment 24963

Click to expand...

Will never be topped &#128513;&#127867;


----------



## user2010 (May 19, 2018)

Sycophantic nonsense.


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Sycophantic nonsense.

Click to expand...

Thanks for your input, revealing as always .


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2018)

Fair enough bride looked stunning and wedding was nice but Jesus was it dragged out. That yank liked sound of his own voice.. harry was laughing , Charles looked asleep


----------



## User62651 (May 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			why would you care why anyone cares?
		
Click to expand...

Why would you care why he cares why anyone cares?


......sorry, couldn't resist.

p.s. I sort of care. Not a royalist or a republican as such but as long as people enjoy a royal wedding (and they clearly do) then fine. Harry's link to Diana keeps up considerable interest I think.

Gonna be a good long while until there's another sizeable royal wedding of note - George or Charlotte in 25 years perhaps. These kinds of events are bound to fade moving forward as times change. There wont be the same love or respect for King Charles or King William as HM gets now.


----------



## Old Skier (May 19, 2018)

Good to see crab air still can't march


----------



## Old Skier (May 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			It brings joy to millions .................... surely that's reason enough!
		
Click to expand...

And the millions of Â£'s bought in for the event makes it a great boost for local business.


----------



## larmen (May 19, 2018)

People that don't care seem to put a lot of effort into telling everybody they don't care. My FB feed seems to be full of them.
But putting in any effort kind of suggest they do care, even if not in a positive way.

It's like someone posting they don't like XYZ every time XYZ is on the telly. Just leave it off and have a ...


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2018)

KitKat..?


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2018)

larmen said:



			People that don't care seem to put a lot of effort into telling everybody they don't care. My FB feed seems to be full of them.
But putting in any effort kind of suggest they do care, even if not in a positive way.

It's like someone posting they don't like XYZ every time XYZ is on the telly. Just leave it off and have a ...
		
Click to expand...

Idiotic logic. Why should people just accept the pollution of their social media and television with this banality? I donâ€™t care about their wedding but Iâ€™ll sure as hell tell everyone and anyone that theyâ€™re an idiot if they do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Idiotic logic. Why should people just accept the pollution of their social media and television with this banality? I donâ€™t care about their wedding but Iâ€™ll sure as hell tell everyone and anyone that theyâ€™re an idiot if they do.
		
Click to expand...

Again being insulting towards people who like something you donâ€™t. Why are you so judgemental towards people you have never met and based on them enjoying something ? From your posts you are either an internet keyboard warrior who posts just to look the hardman or you are actually like that in real life and actually struggle for friends beyond Pamela. 

My family loved the Royal Wedding today so youâ€™re calling them idiots - there was a great street party celebrating it and it was lovely to see two nice people having a great day.

Some times maybe you should just not say anything and that was people can just think you are missing from the village


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again being insulting towards people who like something you donâ€™t. Why are you so judgemental towards people you have never met and based on them enjoying something ? From your posts you are either an internet keyboard warrior who posts just to look the hardman or you are actually like that in real life and actually struggle for friends beyond Pamela. 

My family loved the Royal Wedding today so youâ€™re calling them idiots - there was a great street party celebrating it and it was lovely to see two nice people having a great day.

Some times maybe you should just not say anything and that was people can just think you are missing from the village
		
Click to expand...

We all hold opinions that could insult others. Stop being so precious and accept that people will think things you and your loved ones do are wrong. I know people will disagree with me often, but I wonâ€™t cry about it. 

Are you really so pathetic to go down the route of calling me a keyboard warrior and suggest my only friend is masturbating? Are you an adult? It doesnâ€™t seem that way.


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Idiotic logic. Why should people just accept the pollution of their social media and television with this banality? *I donâ€™t care about their wedding but Iâ€™ll sure as hell tell everyone and anyone that theyâ€™re an idiot if they do.*

Click to expand...

So, my family and I are idiots ................. thanks for that :thup:.
I didn't realise that you knew us so well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			We all hold opinions that could insult others. Stop being so precious and accept that people will think things you and your loved ones do are wrong. I know people will disagree with me often, but I wonâ€™t cry about it. 

Are you really so pathetic to go down the route of calling me a keyboard warrior and suggest my only friend is masturbating? Are you an adult? It doesnâ€™t seem that way.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is youâ€™re not just calling them wrong - you are throwing insults at them - calling people idiots and other such like just because they enjoy something you donâ€™t. If you just said people were wrong ( despite it not being a right or wrong situation ) then I expect people wonâ€™t care or will just disagree but people will react when you add insults - so maybe donâ€™t be so judgemental towards people just because they enjoy different things to you


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2018)

May I refer everybody to post 93

Nuff said I hope


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2018)

My list of people I don't want to play golf with is growing


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Idiotic logic. *Why should people just accept the pollution of their social media and television with this banality*? I donâ€™t care about their wedding but Iâ€™ll sure as hell tell everyone and anyone that theyâ€™re an idiot if they do.
		
Click to expand...

And with the greatest of respect that argument is also a bit idiotic.  You curate your own social media feed by choosing who to follow and friend, which threads to read and who to block/mute/ignore. And with the best will in the world, the vast majority of social media traffic is mostly banal at the best of times, so I find it hard to believe it took an extra special leap into advanced banality today where as normally it is a beacon of informed chat and opinion.

Also you can chose not to watch the channels on which the wedding was likely to be shown.  I'm sure BBC1 will revert to Saturday Kitchen again next week but it doesn't take a genius to work to that the main channels will be focusing on the wedding today, or the news channels will be covering it a lot.  So watch Top Gear repeats on Dave instead if it so bothers you.


----------



## User101 (May 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again being insulting towards people who like something you donâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...


It's a very strange logic that people get  enjoyment out of someone they don't know or has never met, marrying someone who they don't know or have never met, just seems a bit weird.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			It's a very strange logic that people get  enjoyment out of someone they don't know or has never met, marrying someone who they don't know or have never met, just seems a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's called an arranged marriage....


----------



## ADB (May 19, 2018)

Loved the whole thing (apart from the evangelist that went on for hours!) good luck to them!


----------



## PieMan (May 19, 2018)

ADB said:



			Loved the whole thing (apart from the evangelist that went on for hours!) good luck to them!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. &#128077;


----------



## PieMan (May 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			My list of people I don't want to play golf with is growing  



Click to expand...

Harry or Meghan? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2018)

ADB said:



			Loved the whole thing (apart from the evangelist that went on for hours!) good luck to them!
		
Click to expand...

Funny, I wasn't going to watch any of it but did in the end. I can't stand that every wedding or funeral etc etc is more about God and Jesus than the people who are there. When the evangelist started I thought,that's more like it, but after his first hour I gave up and went into the garden for a while. I have to say though overall, I did enjoy the wedding but realise now, according to Kellfire, I'm an idiot. 

Oh well&#128513;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 20, 2018)

My favourite bit of the whole day



&#128077;


----------



## drdel (May 20, 2018)

Good luck to them.

Media hijacked the event and IMO it was on the verge of being apologist and removed from good British royal protocols.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2018)

drdel said:



			Good luck to them.

Media hijacked the event and IMO it was on the verge of being apologist and removed from good British royal protocols.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what ruins it... the media band wagon.. every single webpage front news is the royal wedding.. there is other news in the world.. I wonder if they snuck some bad news through unnoticed as per normal in these events


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Thatâ€™s what ruins it... the media band wagon.. every single webpage front news is the royal wedding.. there is other news in the world.. I wonder if they snuck some bad news through unnoticed as per normal in these events
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s been the same for every Royal Wedding - it is big news for the country , it was the most watched Telly Event of the year and it wonâ€™t be beaten with nearly 20 mil watching it on the telly plus the millions online. Itâ€™s on the front page because it was front page news event. Nothing will come close to it for public interest. 4 million tweets sent during the wedding talking about it - the interest in it was massive.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 20, 2018)

So if nearly 20 million watched it that must mean the majority of the population did not. 

Having said that (and No I didn't watch it) I wish them every happiness. 

It's just not news, rather it is an extension of the fascination with celebrity that seems to be ingrained in our society.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			So if nearly 20 million watched it that must mean the majority of the population did not. 

Having said that (and No I didn't watch it) I wish them every happiness. 

It's just not news, rather it is an extension of the fascination with celebrity that seems to be ingrained in our society.
		
Click to expand...

The â€œfascinationâ€ of the Royal Family isnâ€™t a new thing - for decades people have taken an interest in the Royal Family and even more so when one gets married - it was estimated that over 700mil people worldwide watched Charles and Diana get married. I donâ€™t think you can compare it to the new phenomenon of celebrity stalking on twitter ( if you werenâ€™t then apology )

The country enjoy the Royal Family , weddings , births , and jubilees - itâ€™s always a happy occasions and something to celebrate ( or course apart from the perpetual miserable) and itâ€™s not new - itâ€™s been that way for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2018)

On breakfast tv this morning, as well as the usual after wedding chatter, interview the choir etc they went through a whole host of celeb tweets who were there e.g. Serena Williams in her (insert sponsor) dress, Amal Clooney in her (insert sponsor) dress etc. All of that we can do without but it is what modern media loves.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The â€œfascinationâ€ of the Royal Family isnâ€™t a new thing - for decades people have taken an interest in the Royal Family and even more so when one gets married - it was estimated that over 700mil people worldwide watched Charles and Diana get married. I donâ€™t think you can compare it to the new phenomenon of celebrity stalking on twitter ( if you werenâ€™t then apology )

The country enjoy the Royal Family , weddings , births , and jubilees - itâ€™s always a happy occasions and something to celebrate ( or course apart from the perpetual miserable) and itâ€™s not new - itâ€™s been that way for as long as I can remember.
		
Click to expand...

No reason to celebrate or otherwise as they are unknown to me.

I neither like nor dislike the couple as they have no relevance to me.

After all, as sixth in line Harry is pretty unlikely to be  Monarch and I have never watched Suits on TV.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On breakfast tv this morning, as well as the usual after wedding chatter, interview the choir etc they went through a whole host of celeb tweets who were there e.g. Serena Williams in her (insert sponsor) dress, Amal Clooney in her (insert sponsor) dress etc. All of that we can do without but it is what modern media loves.
		
Click to expand...

There is a peculiar obsession with which dresses celebs wear to things like this.  I am sure some people care, but I expect the target audience does not include members of golf forums


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			No reason to celebrate or otherwise as they are unknown to me.

I neither like nor dislike the couple as they have no relevance to me.

After all, as sixth in line Harry is pretty unlikely to be  Monarch and I have never watched Suits on TV.
		
Click to expand...

Then donâ€™t celebrate- millions around the country have done during plenty Royal occasions because they are our Royal Family and millions still believe in the tradition of them and will toast and have a jolly good old time whenever one gets married or they reach a certain year of rule or age. Itâ€™s been going on for centuries and I hope will continue to go on for centuries.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 20, 2018)

They do royal weddings... We do schoolkids' funerals...


A headline from across the water today...

Think I know what I'd sooner be reading about...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then donâ€™t celebrate- millions around the country have done during plenty Royal occasions because they are our Royal Family and millions still believe in the tradition of them and will toast and have a jolly good old time whenever one gets married or they reach a certain year of rule or age. Itâ€™s been going on for centuries and I hope will continue to go on for centuries.
		
Click to expand...

I am not advocating abolishing the Monarchy, merely at a loss to understand the fascination that some have with members of the extended family far removed from the Crown.

I do not recall a similar fuss being made over the weddings of either Peter or Zara Phillips, also  grand-children of the Queen.


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I am not advocating abolishing the Monarchy, merely at a loss to understand the fascination that some have with members of the extended family far removed from the Crown.

I do not recall a similar fuss being made over the weddings of either Peter or Zara Phillips, also  grand-children of the Queen.
		
Click to expand...

The Diana factor. Marrying an American from a black heritage. A decent guy. What other reasons do they need to go potty over it ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I am not advocating abolishing the Monarchy, merely at a loss to understand the fascination that some have with members of the extended family far removed from the Crown.

I do not recall a similar fuss being made over the weddings of either Peter or Zara Phillips, also  grand-children of the Queen.
		
Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s Dianaâ€™s son and itâ€™s a very high profile Royal who has been in the public eye for decades because of his work with the Army , Invictus and injured Military personal and their families , because he seems pretty normal and because the public have seen him grow up into a young man that she would have been very proud of. 

Iâ€™ll take the fuss of Harry getting married over an Brexit , Trump , Syria etc fuss all day 

Maybe people just prefer bad or rubbish news so that they  Can moan and wallow around in pity - two young people sharing a lovely day and occasion I guess is too happy for people.


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because itâ€™s Dianaâ€™s son and itâ€™s a very high profile Royal who has been in the public eye for decades because of his work with the Army , Invictus and injured Military personal and their families , because he seems pretty normal and because the public have seen him grow up into a young man that she would have been very proud of. 

Iâ€™ll take the fuss of Harry getting married over an Brexit , Trump , Syria etc fuss all day 

Maybe people just prefer bad or rubbish news so that they  Can moan and wallow around in pity - two young people sharing a lovely day and occasion I guess is too happy for people.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it any better myself, well said :thup:.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 20, 2018)

chrisd said:



			The Diana factor
		
Click to expand...

And there you have nailed it but best I say  no more as, whilst it was a tragedy for her two sons to lose their mother at such a young age, my views on Diana are best kept to myself.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			There is a peculiar obsession with which dresses celebs wear to things like this.  I am sure some people care, but I expect the target audience does not include members of golf forums 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, very true. I didn't see any clips this morning of guests in shiny polyester tops. No Rickie orange or Tiger red &#128513;.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because itâ€™s Dianaâ€™s son and itâ€™s a very high profile Royal who has been in the public eye for decades because of his work with the Army , Invictus and injured Military personal and their families , because he seems pretty normal and because the public have seen him grow up into a young man that she would have been very proud of. 

Iâ€™ll take the fuss of Harry getting married over an Brexit , Trump , Syria etc fuss all day 

Maybe people just prefer bad or rubbish news so that they  Can moan and wallow around in pity - two young people sharing a lovely day and occasion I guess is too happy for people.
		
Click to expand...

You see mate, when you take a break from your trolling, you are capable of making some very good posts. :clap:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2018)

Thought it was all rather joyous, splendid and at times moving; I thought the bride's dress was lovely and the lads looked splendid in their uniforms; and thought Windsor and England put on a top show.

And tomorrow we get back to the miserable reality of Britain in the real world.


----------



## User101 (May 20, 2018)

I could've sworn this topic was locked earlier :mmm:


----------



## brendy (May 20, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I could've sworn this topic was locked earlier :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

It was locked, something was sorted, now it isn't locked.


----------



## user2010 (May 20, 2018)

brendy said:



It was locked, something was sorted, now it isn't locked.
		
Click to expand...



What did I miss?


----------



## brendy (May 20, 2018)




----------



## User101 (May 20, 2018)

brendy said:



			It was locked, something was sorted, now it isn't locked.
		
Click to expand...

Well you shoulda left the padlock on cause there is nothing to see here now, move along.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			What did I miss?

Click to expand...

You would have been horrified , it was the worst case of spelling and grammar errors ever seen on the forum. It was that bad the mods had to call in the experts 




Iâ€™m surprised your pager didnâ€™t go mental when the shout out happened. But thankfully all good now , sterling job done by all.


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And tomorrow we get back to the miserable reality of Britain in the real world.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself 
My real world is lovely thank you


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Speak for yourself 
My real world is lovely thank you
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you're not beating your chest and tearing at your clothes at the mere thought of a late delivery of sherbet fountains to the local sweetie shop. There'll be questions in the House, and a march on Downing Street. Governments will fall and wars will spring up all over the world...


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*And tomorrow we get back to the miserable reality of Britain in the real world.*

Click to expand...

My God, if it's that bad, why don't you move abroad?
I'm sure there's somewhere out there you may view as less miserable than here!


----------



## Crazyface (May 21, 2018)

I didn't really watch it, well nuts to 'em they didn't send me an invite,  but caught a few bits before and after. 

Nobody does Royal Weddings Like we do !!!!!!! OMG simply stunning !!!!

Proper advert for our country !!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			My God, if it's that bad, why don't you move abroad?
I'm sure there's somewhere out there you may view as less miserable than here!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh well maybe I will - back to Scotland


----------



## IanM (May 21, 2018)

It's so bad here they are still queuing half way through France to get here!!

I saw a front page of an American Newspaper saying "The Brits do Royal Weddings, we do school funerals"

Worth a thought.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

IanM said:



			It's so bad here they are still queuing half way through France to get here!!

I saw a front page of an American Newspaper saying "The Brits do Royal Weddings, we do school funerals"

Worth a thought.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was bad - I said it was miserable...what with knife crime; the Windrush scandal; the Grenfell tower disaster; housing problems; and, dare I say it - all the anger, vitriol and resentment thrown up right, left and centre by Brexit.

We are not a very happy country at the moment.  And so boy - wasn't Saturday a lovely feelgood day - and so needed.


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are not a very happy country at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong.
What you mean is you are not very happy at the moment which isn't  surprising when you spend most of your time looking for bad news.

And guess what, another example of your obsession with Brexit that you mention it here.


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I didn't say it was bad - I said it was miserable...what with knife crime; the Windrush scandal; the Grenfell tower disaster; housing problems; and, dare I say it - all the anger, vitriol and resentment thrown up right, left and centre by Brexit.

We are not a very happy country at the moment.  And so boy - wasn't Saturday a lovely feelgood day - and so needed.
		
Click to expand...

Knife crime has risen by just over 7,000 in the last year to 39,000, about 24%. The vast, vast, vast majority of the UK isn't affected by knife crime. A very sad issue without a doubt, and actions are being taken to address it but is it really causing the vast majority of the UK to have sleepless night?

The Windrush Scandel is a real stain on the UK, and pure incompetence personified. But does it really affect even 1% of the population? Does it even affect 0.1% of the population? It is being addressed but is it really causing the vast majority of the UK population to have sleepless nights?

Grenfell is without a doubt a monumental tragedy. And there's so many things the inquiry will uncover/recommend that will address things going forward. But is it causing the vast majority of the UK population to have sleepless nights?

Housing problems... there's too many rough sleepers, made worse by Tory policies. And I hope that the UK corrects the poor policies. But is it causing the vast majority of the UK population to have sleepless nights?

Brexit... I can't be bothered... but I will relate one thing that came up today. George Osbourne, amongst his many dire warnings, said that 800,000 would lose their jobs almost immediately. And yet employment is at its highest since 1984.

Saturday was a fantastic day, including the Royal Wedding. And the vast majority of the UK, as usual, slept well that night. You need to seriously lighten up, get a grip of reality and realise for all the things that need addressing in the UK, the UK is in a very good place.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Wrong.
What you mean is you are not very happy at the moment which isn't  surprising when you spend most of your time looking for bad news.

And guess what, another example of your obsession with Brexit that you mention it here.
		
Click to expand...

Well there you go...you might find it astonishing - but I am not the only person in the world that feels this way.  And as it happens - personally I'm just great.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Knife crime has risen by just over 7,000 in the last year to 39,000, about 24%. The vast, vast, vast majority of the UK isn't affected by knife crime. A very sad issue without a doubt, and actions are being taken to address it but is it really causing the vast majority of the UK to have sleepless night?

The Windrush Scandel is a real stain on the UK, and pure incompetence personified. But does it really affect even 1% of the population? Does it even affect 0.1% of the population? It is being addressed but is it really causing the vast majority of the UK population to have sleepless nights?

Grenfell is without a doubt a monumental tragedy. And there's so many things the inquiry will uncover/recommend that will address things going forward. But is it causing the vast majority of the UK population to have sleepless nights?

Housing problems... there's too many rough sleepers, made worse by Tory policies. And I hope that the UK corrects the poor policies. But is it causing the vast majority of the UK population to have sleepless nights?

Brexit... I can't be bothered... but I will relate one thing that came up today. George Osbourne, amongst his many dire warnings, said that 800,000 would lose their jobs almost immediately. And yet employment is at its highest since 1984.

Saturday was a fantastic day, including the Royal Wedding. And the vast majority of the UK, as usual, slept well that night. You need to seriously lighten up, get a grip of reality and realise for all the things that need addressing in the UK, the UK is in a very good place.
		
Click to expand...

OK - so all is just fine with the majority of folks in the UK.  Nobody has any great worries or concerns.  All is tickety-boo.

Fair enough


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I didn't say it was bad - I said it was miserable...what with knife crime; the Windrush scandal; the Grenfell tower disaster; housing problems; and, dare I say it - all the anger, vitriol and resentment thrown up right, left and centre by Brexit.

We are not a very happy country at the moment.  And so boy - wasn't Saturday a lovely feelgood day - and so needed.
		
Click to expand...

And you convenietly overlooked the horrendous actions by charities there to help those they are abusing and the immense feeling of distrust and being let down by the general public. Nothing to do with Brexit, or any other of the things you claim to be the cause. But it's ok..they're a charity and doing good..........


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Wrong.
What you mean is you are not very happy at the moment which isn't  surprising when you spend most of your time looking for bad news.

And guess what, another example of your obsession with Brexit that you mention it here.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't presume to tell me I make an incorrect assessment when actually you do not know any better.   And yet another example of your obsession with my raising widespread concerns about Brexit which I am free to do - unless the democracy of Brexit is that must shut up.

What a lovely day Saturday was.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And you convenietly overlooked the horrendous actions by charities there to help those they are abusing and the immense feeling of distrust and being let down by the general public. Nothing to do with Brexit, or any other of the things you claim to be the cause. But it's ok..they're a charity and doing good..........
		
Click to expand...

Not worthy of a response


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK - so all is just fine with the majority of folks in the UK.  Nobody has any great worries or concerns.  All is tickety-boo.

Fair enough
		
Click to expand...

We have elected representatives who should be doing the worrying for us. Our responsibility is to hold them accountable. We all have our own 'jobs' in society. Taking on all the ills will make us ill.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			We have elected representatives who should be doing the worrying for us. Our responsibility is to hold them accountable. We all have our own 'jobs' in society. Taking on all the ills will make us ill.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - but I'm not going to respond on this further.


----------



## drdel (May 21, 2018)

Any chance we can declare this over?

Fed up to back teeth with the aftermath and endless talking heads analysing who said what to who and why a black rum and ginger drink was politically and racially significant. They're married !!!


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK - so all is just fine with the majority of folks in the UK.  Nobody has any great worries or concerns.  All is tickety-boo.

Fair enough
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Please don't presume to tell me I make an incorrect assessment when actually you do not know any better.   And yet another example of your obsession with my raising widespread concerns about Brexit which I am free to do - unless the democracy of Brexit is that must shut up.

What a lovely day Saturday was.
		
Click to expand...

And don't patronise me by saying all is tickety boo, then in response to someone else criticise them for saying your assessment is incorrect.

All those issues do exist but you need to add some balance to your life before all those issues drive you to distraction... apart from Brexit where you've already gone way beyond normal.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2018)

Oh dear
And people wonder why we close threads

Shakes head


----------

